# rear wheel fell off??



## deaf prune (Aug 20, 2007)

so today while riding i hit a small jump/drop, and my rear wheel fell of midair. I always do a pre ride check to make sure everything is tight and working properly and it was before my ride today. this has happened once before when i was riding and stopped for a break and noticed my rear wheel to be loose, at the time i figured something knocked my quick release loose. but what happened today was unacceptable in my eyes, wheel fell off completely broke my rear disk, snapped a few spokes, put a gash in my bike also, not to mention the damage done to me. not sure on what the proper action is here. if i should call scott or if the fault is on my end. the bike is a scott reflex 45 its under a month old... anyone hear of anything like this happening.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

get rid of the quick release *N O W*


----------



## Speedub.Nate (Dec 31, 2003)

Damn!

What brand QR is it? That's pretty sorry.

How tight is "tight?" How are you checking for proper tightness?


----------



## Mudd (Apr 22, 2002)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> get rid of the quick release *N O W*


Ya, what he said!
Bolt-on skewers.


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

I'm guessing you're not a mechanic, and my advice would be to take it to one. that should absolutely NOT be happening. bolt on skewers are better, but the wheel still shouldn't just "fall out" because its QR.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Here's the real question... Why are you DHing a Reflex?


----------



## Huck Banzai (May 8, 2005)

Some'ns wrong wit dat skewer! Bolts may be better, but Skewers shouldnt do that! I broke my foot once when a skewer exploded (my own fault) and the wheel dropped out in mid air.


----------



## DEST (Jun 20, 2006)

i have the same problem with my spare bike i lend out to a friend he rode it at diablo took some drops like phatom flume etc. but when he got to the bottom i noticed the wheel was just hangin there the qr had snapped off what can i do to avoid this problem i mean the big hit is a dh bike but it has a 135 space and a qr


----------



## DanD (Jan 15, 2004)

DEST said:


> i have the same problem with my spare bike i lend out to a friend he rode it at diablo took some drops like phatom flume etc. but when he got to the bottom i noticed the wheel was just hangin there the qr had snapped off what can i do to avoid this problem i mean the big hit is a dh bike but it has a 135 space and a qr


if it has a threaded axle and cones just replace the axle with a bolt on


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

*Got to be a skewer issue.*

I ran QR front and rear for awhile, then just rear. I beat the hell out of that bike. Rode snowshoe like no other on it. I can't say I never had one come loose, but never did my tire fall off. Sounds like you might have a faulty skewer or, (doubt it) but the frame might be tweaked in the rear end. My roommate has a Dirtbag that he bent the chainstay on, the tire has to be put in awkward to fit. When you figure it out let us know.


----------



## drakan (Dec 16, 2006)

I did that at a bike demo, I forgot to put the wheel fully back on after I took it out of the back of my car. Geez did I feel like an idiot...


----------



## deaf prune (Aug 20, 2007)

William42 said:


> I'm guessing you're not a mechanic, and my advice would be to take it to one. that should absolutely NOT be happening. bolt on skewers are better, but the wheel still shouldn't just "fall out" because its QR.


not a bike mechanic nah, i wrench on cars for a living. still under warranty though so im gonna be taking it in here once i can get some time.


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

I wonder if the threads stripped out. QR's need to be tight but can't handle being overtightened. Bolt-on skewers or just a solid axle would be much more reliable.


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

i ahd a front wheel fall off on me when the bolt on axle exploded (i think i overtightened it).... luckily i bailed over the bars before it caught too much and my face when into the concrete.


----------

